# Photos of the New Penn Torque From ICAST Orlando



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Here ya go fellas. Here's a first hand look at the new Penn Torque which will be released later this year. I know there was some discussion of this reel and its application for surf casters because of all the internal seals in this reel.

Here's a couple of nice overall shots:



















Here's a few showing the internal seals the real incorporates:




























and here is one of the reel with the bail less kit installed. I'm not sure I understand how this works yet, but the main Penn rep. told me it is a feature of special interest to surf anglers.










This was my first ICAST. I told my girlfriend on the phone when she called me that it was like a giant Toys R Us mixed with in Disney World for fishermen. LOL

It was truly amazing. I made a lot of contacts and got some real nice goodies to try out and review. 

My good friend Eric Bachnik of MirrOlure hooked me up with some new prototype MirrOlures which I'm dying to try out. A floating version of the MirrOdine (scaled sardine/pilchard) imitation plug with props in the front and back. It's called the MirrO Prop 10MR.










I've got a couple in the box with intact hooks. I just know the snook, redfish and speckled trout are gonna love them.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

any idea what that machine is going to cost?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty reel...what's the approximate retail on one?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Those things are high dollar and are meant to compete with the Shimano Stellas and Van Staal reels. 

Price range $600-$800 bucks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They look nice but I can't see paying that price for a Penn. Lure looks great.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

RD--Not sure I would pay that much for a reel period. But, I know there was interest in them on the Forum so I'd thought I post the photos.

If I play my cards right I might just get one of the prototypes to field test. Usually you get to keep them when they do that. The Penn guy said even at that price, they've got a budget for such VIP promotions. 

I'm trying to get a hold of one of the Conquer reels too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, the Conquer, that's the reel I wanna get my paws on.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I don't think I'd pay that much for a spinning reel.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

RD--Here's a photo of the one of the Conquers with a cut-away view of the seals in its guts and the open hatch door on the gear housing.










I've got to tell you. ICAST was pretty awesome. Here's a good overall photo. This is only about half of it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SnookMook said:


> RD--Here's a photo of the one of the Conquers with a cut-away view of the seals in its guts and the open hatch door on the gear housing.


I like that idea. So it screws in to the back. The other pic that was posted it looked like it was just a little clip. If ya get a chance to try one out let us know.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

the bailless option is good when you wade deep and have waves/slop breaking over you... no place for sand to get in and bind up the bail...

after you cast you slip the line back up onto the roller and start reeling... no problems after you get used to it... no more hassle then closing the bail by hand... with the double roller it'll be just that much easier also...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

6-8 pennies.. jeez
kinda steep.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Snook Mook: Where will the Torque and Conquer be manufactured?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

sprtsracer said:


> Snook Mook: Where will the Torque and Conquer be manufactured?


They're going to be made in the USA. The Penn rep said they are trying to bring back they're reputation and acknowledged they've taken a beating on the China thing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SnookMook said:


> They're going to be made in the USA. The Penn rep said they are trying to bring back they're reputation and acknowledged they've taken a beating on the China thing.


Well it's about friggin time...............


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, I've been waiting to see pictures for a while now.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> They're going to be made in the USA. The Penn rep said they are trying to bring back they're reputation and acknowledged they've taken a beating on the China thing.


I have been a Penn fan all my life and so has my father and his father before him

I have one of their 750SSM's made in China (as well as several older Penns made in the US)and it's an excellent reel, but I am glad to hear they can bring production back to the US and still be profitable.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> They look nice but I can't see paying that price for a Penn. Lure looks great.


My thoughts exactly about the reel and the lure.


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

Snookmook, the idea of the bail less set up is that there's no risk of the bail arm snapping over during a power cast. Never seen a reel with two pick ups on them before though.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> They look nice but I can't see paying that price for a Penn. Lure looks great.


I kind of agree with that, but some of the guys these are targeting are Van Staal and Zeebaas customers, and you know how much those things are. For a US made reel, with Penn's brand on it, for that price ain't so bad, especially if it can perform after you swim 100 yards to a rock with it or go skishing with it.

The proof will definitely be in the pudding once the Montauk boys get their hands on them for a while.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

thebigman said:


> Snookmook, the idea of the bail less set up is that there's no risk of the bail arm snapping over during a power cast. Never seen a reel with two pick ups on them before though.


Thanks for the heads up on the bail less function. I think I understand now after your post and the previous one explaining it as well.

I'm not a real big surf caster, least not like you up north, Atlantic, big swell fellas.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

thebigman said:


> Snookmook, the idea of the bail less set up is that there's no risk of the bail arm snapping over during a power cast. Never seen a reel with two pick ups on them before though.


Zeebaas has kits to do a dual pickup on some of their reels as well. It actually balances out the rotor much better that way as well.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Folks went to VS and Zbass reels, because that is what they wanted. With Penn in the Market now, it'll give the others some competition. 
As long as the Penn's are reliable. I like 'em


----------

